# 'I make a mistake, every hour, every day': Obama admits his presidency has been flawed... but claims



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Barack Obama said he makes mistakes on an hourly basis as President but stood firmly behind his administration's work in bolstering the U.S. economy and jobs market. 
The President was in Las Vegas to champion investment in clean energy, declaring the U.S. 'the Saudia Arabia of natural gas' in a speech to UPS workers. 
However in an interview with ABC News' Diane Sawyer last night, he said: 'I second-guess constantly&#8230; I make a mistake, you know, every hour, every day.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2092517/Obama-admits-presidency-flawed--claims-economy-stronger.html#ixzz1kgGqCbYF


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

You make mistakes on an hourly basis? Really ? This guys a fuckin TOOL.

READ THIS OBAMA BEFORE "INVESTING " ANYMORE OF MY $$$$

http://www.masscops.com/threads/more-stimulus-firms-hit-rock-bottom.99142/

Also , stop with the "green " crap, the pipeline would create 100,000 jobs and greatly reduce our depency on foreign oil, but NOOOOOO it doesn't fit the lefts ideology. Imagine going to the pump and it was only a buck a gallon, that's a stimulus.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Obama gets plenty of stimulus with his head up his ass and his hands in our pockets.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> Barack Obama said he makes mistakes on an hourly basis as President but stood firmly behind his administration's work in bolstering the U.S. economy and jobs market.


Even the stupidest Americans among us know that he hasn't bolstered the economy, but ran it further in to the ground (see graphic below).

At least he is in good company with making mistakes though. America as a whole has made some tragic mistakes too, like: electing Obama, Carter, and all of the Kennedy crime family.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

If I made a mistake every hour, I'd be unemployed.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Way to show the people some confidence in you Mr President! Can he possibly win a 2nd term? Are the people (majority) that stupid? We'll see.........


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Now if he would only admit that he himself is a mistake and not seek re-election.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

frapmpd24 said:


> Even the stupidest Americans among us know that he hasn't bolstered the economy, but ran it further in to the ground (see graphic below).
> 
> At least he is in good company with making mistakes though. America as a whole has made some tragic mistakes too, like: electing Obama, Carter, and all of the Kennedy crime family.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not for nothing, and I really can't stand Obama, but the superlative form of stupid is "most stupid". Just don't want to give the opposition any ammo.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> Are the people (majority) that stupid? We'll see.........


What scares me is I believe they just might be that stupid, too lazy to care, on the government teat or any combination of those.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

cousteau said:


> Not for nothing, and I really can't stand Obama, but the superlative form of stupid is "most stupid". Just don't want to give the opposition any ammo.


As someone who has been referred too as a grammar Nazi in the Ask a Cop forum, I'm not too concerned with this. After all, liberals are some of the mostest stupidest when it comes to defending the chosen one and are unlikely to pick up on such a small detail.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> Way to show the people some confidence in you Mr President! Can he possibly win a 2nd term? Are the people (majority) that stupid? We'll see.........


oh yeah. They are that stupid.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

one of osama's biggest defenders is jimmy carter.

that should be pretty telling................


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The mistake was made when his father didn,t pull out.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> If I made a mistake every hour, I'd be unemployed.


 LOL, I was thinking the same thing as I read the quote!! I'll take his salary to "act stupidly" every hour!


----------



## Questionman (Jan 29, 2012)

frapmpd24 said:


> Even the stupidest Americans among us know that he hasn't bolstered the economy, but ran it further in to the ground (see graphic below).
> 
> At least he is in good company with making mistakes though. America as a whole has made some tragic mistakes too, like: electing Obama, Carter, and all of the Kennedy crime family.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





mtc said:


> The man makes a mistake every time he inhales!





CJIS said:


> Now if he would only admit that he himself is a mistake and not seek re-election.





kwflatbed said:


> The mistake was made when his father didn,t pull out.


The tea party is a bunch of hypocrites that don't care about human rights or the constitution unless it pertains to them. Just a bunch of xenophobic racist idiots. America knows this and that's why the Tea party has such a small percentage of support in this country and the occupy movement has the support of 70% of Americans.
Obama did not destroy us. I'm informed enough to see what the last conservative president did...took the country down as far as he could and earned himself the title of Worst President Ever.
these actions reflect the sheer ignorance and emotional immaturity of the average racist, right-wing, conservative Christian, GOP voter.
As for the rest of us, we are not the President, are not held to the same standard or regarded in the same way. So telling us that resorting to violence over someone putting their finger in our face is wrong, is like preaching at a wall. People are products of their respective cultures, environments, and upbringing. I concur with Politico Man though. I too am an African American, and pointing your finger in my face is a sure way to get seriously injured. That and spitting .
I'm sick of these hateful liar saying that Obama's whole presidency has been a big mistake.
Considering who was the last president and who are the current candidate for the GOP.
Just because he is black dosent make him a screw up u need to think about Bush, Ronald Reagan before u speak bad about Obama. u can always say when the black man is doing somthing wrong but when the white man screws up its just a simple mistake. Obama is getting us out of the mess your president Bush put us in.. And Osama would still here here, but judging from your brain-dead racist rant, you probably think Osama died 10 years ago. You cant see all the good things the man does because you to busy judging him on his skin color and on his faults. Nobody said anything this bad about Bush.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey ASSCLOWN go drink some more KOOLAID. No one has said any thing about his
skin color until you brought it up. He is a useless piece of shit who has freeloaded his way
into every job he has had.
He is a Muslim ass kisser,he has sold this country down the tubes with all of his Hope And
Change.
You can take him and the first pussy who hates this country and shove them up your A$$.
I stick by my statement THE FIRST MISTAKE WAS WHEN HIS FATHER DID NOT PULL OUT.
My signature fits you to a T.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh Boy

Just so you know before you go playing the race card not a single person here has said anything about Obama's race or it having anything to do with his poor performance so get that out of your head right now.

Second you pull more of the race card BS and state that " u can always say when the black man is doing somthing wrong but when the white man screws up its just a simple mistake." I guess you never read the fourm because we bash John Kerry, Barney Frank and a load of other "white men" every day!

Osama would still be here if Obama was not elected? Are you a fortune teller? Did Obama physically go to Pak. and hunt Osama?

If you are going to play ball with the big boys you better bring a glove and a bat because right now all you have show is how to take the ball to the face.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Questionman said:


> Nobody said anything this bad about Bush.


What an ignorant and uneducated statement. Here's some gems from the liberals during Bush's 8 years. Don't come in here with your brainwashed liberal rhetoric. Go back to the Rachel Maddow and Keith Olberman chat rooms. Let me guess... You were arrested at an Occupy rally and during booking you listed your occupation as "Blogger" or "coffee Barrista."


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Seriously? What the hell are you talking about? YOU questionman are the only one who is bringing race into this discussion. Why is it I'm racist for not voting for obama because he was unqualified, but people who voted for him because he is black are not racist? I'm not going to tell you that I have black friends because quite honestly their race has nothing to do with why we are friends. But let's just say I have a friend or friends who happen to be black and at least one voted for obama. One of those friends has openly admitted that they made a mistake by voting for him because he is a screw up. Is my friend who happens to black now a racist for calling obama a screw up? Are you a sexist for not voting for hillary? 

Please enlighten us with all the good that obama has done for this country. I really want to know who is better off today than they were the day before he took office. Actually, strike that, no one is better off except maybe China assuming we can pay them back. I want to know who is no worse off than they were the day he took office. Prove me wrong. Prove to me that I have misjudged all of the chosen one's good work. I'll be happy to debate you if you follow two simple rules: you can't play the race card and you have to present facts.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

There have been many outstanding black people in American history. Obama just isn't one of them. And whatever your skin color is, you're not one of the outstanding either, judging merely by your pathetic tirade. I hope this does't aggravate your probable mental disability diagnosed by your state funded MASSHEALTH doctor.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Dont be fooled into a race discussion with this turd. He's the exact type of person I was referring to when I said America is to stupid now. There is no comparison between the Tea Party and Occutards. Questionman...post the arrest numbers, lawsuits,injuries,loss business ,racist comments,and number of politicians elected through the Democratic process of both the Occupy movement and the Tea Party..you won't will you because the numbers PROVE one is made up of law abiding productive Citizens and the other just had 300 arrests yesterday in Oakland.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Questionman said:


> Obama did not destroy us.


*________________________________________________________________*
*$10.6 trillion-Outstanding public debt Jan. 20, 2009.*

*$15.23627 trillion----Outstanding public debt Jan. 18, 2012.*

*Are you that stupid? Isn't this about a 50% increase in debt since Obama took over? How is this good in any way? Please answer this sir/ma'am.......*


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I think you and I are both waiting for responses that will never come. I'm not holding my breath. Although if I did the resulting brain damage might make some of questionman's argument make sense.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

He launched a grenade and ran away. Typical.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

questionman. hmm, interesting. 70%? Yeah, I can see that. Where I work Police and Security were really the ONLY supporters of the occubowl movement because while those idiots were back in their dorms and apartments (_*NOT*_ in their tents) we were all out making money and the other 1%ers had to take a longer route to work in the cold and rain.

How to gain support for your cause:
1) Piss off everyone you CLAIM to want to help.
2) Show your committment by only being there when it's CONVENIENT.
3) Throw around meaningless slogans, ask questions, offer NO solutions.

Class Reunion, 25 years from now:

*Lance:* "So Buzz, do you remember how we changed the world back in 2011?"
*Buzz:* "I sure do. We showed those corporate fat cats just how angry we were."
*Edna:* "Yes, things got all shook up and everything changed after WE showed how angry we were. The big corporations won't mess with US again."
*Buzz:* "So, Edna, what are you doing now?"
*Edna:* "I'm a consultant with the Chelsea Clinton administration. I make a modest $190, 000 a year ($102K in 2012 dollars) and tell Chelsea the best restaurants in each city while on state visits I also point out poor people since I was down with them once She appreciates it and ups the welfare check amounts by about $50 everytime I point one out."
*Lance:* "That's MARVY. I've just finished my fifth book on how rich people are screwing us all and how as a member of the Occupy movement I changed it all. I have so many fans in the lower socio-economic bracket that I had to sell my loft in SoHo and move to Westchester in a gated community to get any work done. If I'm going to help those poor bastards, I need quiet to think. The five trips a year to Tahiti just don't cut it like they used to. The 9 bedrooms come in handy when I take in an inner city child for a few days to get him or her out of the horrid enviroment that the rich have created."
*Buzz:* "I just sold my house as well. I had to downsize to show I cared about the poor, plus I'm being investigated by the SEC so I had to LOOK poor. Having been part of the Occupy movement, I know how to look poor so I'm glad I participated and changed the world!"


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> *________________________________________________________________*
> *$10.6 trillion-Outstanding public debt Jan. 20, 2009.*
> 
> *$15.23627 trillion----Outstanding public debt Jan. 18, 2012.*
> ...


 But that's ok, because it's "for the children" and for every slacker shitbum on welfare. Bush's watch was evil because it was for war, propping up the failing economy after 9/11. GFY questiondouche.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Somehow I dont think that dipshit will be back..


----------

